# Foil for rust?



## SJ_BIKER (May 7, 2020)




----------



## AndyA (May 7, 2020)

Another option is bronze wool. It is softer than steel wool so it doesn't scratch the chrome. It is much more expensive than aluminum foil, but I think it knocks the rust off a bit quicker. Also, using chrome polish in lieu of water with either aluminum foil or bronze wool may leave behind some protective layer (anybody have an info on that?)


----------



## 1motime (May 7, 2020)

Lots of better methods than foil.  The foil is useless for getting into details


----------



## piercer_99 (May 7, 2020)

I have had great results with foil.

All the original chrome on this bike was brought back with foil.

The handle bar and seat post are new


----------



## marching_out (May 7, 2020)

Foil with Mothers Chrome polish is all I use. Although I will say, you have to be careful on cheap chrome. It will scratch so try it on an inconspicuous location. Old Schwinn chrome...the combo works fantastic.


----------



## Boris (May 8, 2020)

Tin foil is certainly one of the tools in my "rust-off-chrome" arsenal.


----------



## vincev (May 9, 2020)

foil is one method although not very efficient.The video shows a really light coat of rust. There are much easier and better ways of removing rust,Especially that really light stuff


----------



## piercer_99 (May 11, 2020)

vincev said:


> foil is one method although not very efficient.The video shows a really light coat of rust. There are much easier and better ways of removing rust,Especially that really light stuff





When the rust gets heavier, I break out the bar keepers friend and foil.

I used a lot of it on this to get it looking like it did in the preceding photo.

The paint was a completely different story.


----------



## Sven (May 13, 2020)

Not bike related, but...
At first I was skeptical that it would work.
  But with wads of foil, soap and water knocked the rust off this truck wheel. I will agree with @1motime , great for non detailed surfaces.


----------



## Duxrule (May 18, 2020)

vincev said:


> foil is one method although not very efficient.The video shows a really light coat of rust. There are much easier and better ways of removing rust,Especially that really light stuff



Can you share what some of those might be?


----------



## dtaylor613 (Jul 13, 2020)

I personally found best results using aluminum foil balls for getting bulk rust off, and then following up with 000/0000 steel wool. I used a chrome polish while doing both. It definitely helps and gives things a little more lubrication/slide


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 18, 2020)

The acid in Coca Cola works well too. Has any one used OA with foil?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 18, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> The acid in Coca Cola works well too. Has any one used OA with foil?




If you read the can of Coke it contains *Phosphoric Acid*. So why mess with a sticky sugar camel colored soft drink to clean chrome? I've used Chrome Polish from Turtle Wax and foil together an it works okay.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 18, 2020)

The acid in the Coke itself will clean up the rust. Used to turn rusty milk cans upside down and pour Coke into the rim.  Let it set for a few days and the tops would come right off.  It just adds another ingredient and quickens the process.  I once tried it on some boat trailer fenders. I never experienced a sticky mess.  I just mentioned it as alternative.  I don't use it, it's too expensive and I'd rather drink it. But....


----------



## gtown (Jul 29, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> When the rust gets heavier, I break out the bar keepers friend and foil.
> 
> I used a lot of it on this to get it looking like it did in the preceding photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## gtown (Jul 29, 2020)

Greetings!  Newbie here.  Liquid or powder Bar Keepers Friend?


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 29, 2020)

Whatever it takes to make a paste.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 29, 2020)

gtown said:


> Greetings!  Newbie here.  Liquid or powder Bar Keepers Friend?



either works.

have fun.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 30, 2020)

I tried the foil method and did not like it as much as bronze wool and WD40 for mechanical removal of rust. For chemical removal, I like Evaporust (first choice) or Oxalic Acid (also works, but a little trickier to use). Be careful about using aluminum foil with any polish or chemical that has ammonia in it.


----------



## gtown (Jul 31, 2020)

SirMike1983 said:


> I tried the foil method and did not like it as much as bronze wool and WD40 for mechanical removal of rust. For chemical removal, I like Evaporust (first choice) or Oxalic Acid (also works, but a little trickier to use). Be careful about using aluminum foil with any polish or chemical that has ammonia in it.



I appreciate the technical expertise.


----------

